# Looking at buying a used SWF/E 1501C



## oneeyedjack12 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi, 
Looking at buying a used SWF/E 1501C. Just going to get started in embroidery. There is a 8 year old machine about 3 hours away from us, asking $8,000 canadian dollars, which is about $6300 US. Trying to determine if that's a fair price so looking for some advice/opinions. Here is what is included

1) The model is a SWF/E-1501C.
2) Floppy, USB, and a RS-232 connection.
3) About 8 years old.. I'm the second owner.
I also have a bunch of other stuff that came with it. I'd throw it in 
with the machine as I wouldn't need it if the machine was gone. This 
includes:
-Digitizing software with dongle (worth $2500).4D Professional" by 
Husqvarna
-Many different colours of thread. Not all the spools are full but the 
majority of them are.
-Foam for 3D embroidery
-Set of Fast Frames. They are what you would use the sticky backing 
with. They are hoops without really being hoops. For areas that are 
hard to embroider using a hoop.
-4 different size round hoops (2 of each)
-2 different size jacket back hoops (2 of each)
-2 different versions of a cap attachment.
-DVD training on how to digitize
-2 DVD's on fixing and maintaining the machine.
-Some patch material


----------



## oneeyedjack12 (Oct 15, 2017)

Nothing???Nobody???


----------



## johnchesley (Jan 26, 2008)

I have one. If you are in Canada the shipping will eat you alive. I am in Virginia and will sell mine for 4000.00, but you have to arrange delivery.


----------



## oneeyedjack12 (Oct 15, 2017)

Maybe I worded my question wrong but thanks for the offer anyways. I have one I'm going to look at a few hours away from me. Just wanted some advice/opinions on the price he is asking for the machine and supplies that come with it.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Check on digitsmith.com for prices, I think there were a couple of them for sale recently... just an FYI, you probably have to format your USB drives to be 1-2 meg or less capacity or the machine won't read them. I have the bigger brother 1501T, it's great for flats, we have issues running caps on it but I think it's a timing or reciprocator problem. Not familiar with that software, ours came with Sierra Embroidery Office which has a lot of capabilities but it unstable.


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

I would say thats a good deal! in Alberta, sold my 17 yr old Tajima for 55


----------



## oneeyedjack12 (Oct 15, 2017)

tfalk said:


> Check on digitsmith.com for prices, I think there were a couple of them for sale recently... just an FYI, you probably have to format your USB drives to be 1-2 meg or less capacity or the machine won't read them. I have the bigger brother 1501T, it's great for flats, we have issues running caps on it but I think it's a timing or reciprocator problem. Not familiar with that software, ours came with Sierra Embroidery Office which has a lot of capabilities but it unstable.


Thanks for responses!!! Lol I'm not sure what formatting the USB drives means but will talk about that with owner of machine and see what he does. He says he never used the 4D software so not sure what he is using,well have to ask about that.I know he said he sourced his digitizing out which I will also do in the most part, well get some lettering and monogram software unless the 4D comes with that also. So green to this, been reading a lot but is a lot to take in.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You transfer designs from your computer to the machine either via 3.5 inch floppy disk (1.44 meg) or a usb stick. The machine actually boots into DOS so you are limited to disk sizes that DOS supports - usually 1 or 2 gig max. Finding 1-2 gig USB sticks is getting challenging - sometimes you can buy a 4 gig and reformat it so it is only 2 gig and the machine may recognize it but it doesn't always work... your best bet is to pick up a couple of 1 or 2 gig USB sticks, see what works, then stock up on them...


----------



## oneeyedjack12 (Oct 15, 2017)

Ok I get it, thx. That's why I love this site. Actually been here since 2007 but old password stopped working for some reason, then made new account, didn't write password down, changed internet providers so lost access to old email. So made new account couple weeks ago.


----------



## ThreeKingsDesign (Mar 29, 2016)

That seems like a decent deal. I've been pricing these as well as other machines with the cap ability. Good luck!


----------



## ThreeKingsDesign (Mar 29, 2016)

johnchesley said:


> I have one. If you are in Canada the shipping will eat you alive. I am in Virginia and will sell mine for 4000.00, but you have to arrange delivery.


What does your machine come with? I may be interested.


----------



## oneeyedjack12 (Oct 15, 2017)

Well hopefully going friday to check it out. Maybe get him down a bit. Have $18,000 to spend on print/cut machine and embroidery machine so got to make good buys.


----------



## RebaLou Designs (Oct 29, 2017)

That is what I paid for mine in Edmonton a couple years ago. To date I have not found anyone who can show me how to operate it so make sure you get a few hours training from whoever you buy it from.

On that note, if anyone knows of any training videos out there for purchase on the SWF E T-1501C, I would appreciate a contact. The ones on Youtube are fine but not in-depth enough when it comes to the simple step by step process of what to do once you have located the design you want to stitch out. The manuals are not helpful in this regard either. 

Another issue I have is that my machine will not format the thumb drive to FAT16. Even though I have had a computer guy format a couple in FAT16 the machine still will not recognize them. I have only 1 thumb drive that the machine will read. Again, I can't seem to find any info on this matter in the manuals or online.


----------



## jnjoans (Jul 23, 2019)

Hello everybody, i am new to embroidery business and i am having troubles with my hats, My stitching are not coming out great and i don't know why If anyone know why my stitching coming out like this please reply i will be very thankful. Thanks


Here is the links to photos


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

@RebaLou Designs Check your private messages.


----------

